# Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg​*
Angel-Anni mausert sich langsam aber sicher zum Angelfernsehstar - zumindest im Norden.

Da wir auch bereits über die Vorgängersendungen berichtet haben:
Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR

Angel-Anni wird langsam zum Fernsehstar beim NDR
berichten wir nun folgerichtig auch über den dritten Streich..

Denn am 12.08. 2017 gabs im NDR (Nordtour) um 18 Uhr den Beitrag "Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg".

Zur Info für die, welche das angucken wollen und sich freuen, wenn Nichtanglermedien positiv und sympathisch über Angeln und Angler/innen berichten..

Und zum Zeitvertreib, zum "bescheidstossen" für die unserer User, denen das alles suspekt ist und die meinen Anni kann eh nicht angeln, macht alles nur für Kohle etc..

Direkt zum Video/NDR 



https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/nordtour/Mit-AngelAnni-auf-Tour-in-Hamburg,nordtour9834.html

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Nuesse (14. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

Die meisten männlichen kollegen werden vertrieben ,wenn sie vom Anleger Angeln .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

Mir ist das alles suspekt mit Angel-Andi und weiterhin bin ich der Meinung, daß sie nicht angeln kann.|znaika:


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

ich finde sie erfrischend und angeln kann ich auch nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

Humor finde ich gut ;-)))


----------



## allegoric (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

Die tut wenigstens nicht so gekünstelt wie Babs. Das hat auf jeden Fall ne schöne Außenwirkung, auch wenn ich es mir als "Reportage" nicht wirklich anschauen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

Naja, als "Reportage" eher für den Nichtangler (der "Hardcorer" weiss und kann eh alles besser), aber genau da passts eben.

Angeln sympathisch rüberbringen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

das wär hart - aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus in den örtlichen Gegebenheiten..


----------



## Hering 58 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

Mit Anni würde ich auch Angeln gehen.:q


----------



## Ursus Albis (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mit Anni würde ich auch Angeln gehen.:q



Oder Anni angeln? :k


----------



## Hering 58 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*



Ursus H. schrieb:


> Oder Anni angeln? :k



Nein so einer bin ich nicht. :vik:


----------



## cafabu (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

Ein bisschen Pink tut unserer Gemeinde ganz gut. Und im Vergleich zu Bab's ist sie ganz Bodenständig.


----------



## fischerheinrich (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

Topp!!!

Das zeige ich meiner kleinen Tochter!
So ein Filmchen zeigt aus meiner Sicht, wie "normal" angeln ist und baut die Distanz zw. Nichtanglern und Anglern ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

jo, so denk ich auch..


----------



## boot (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

Ich habe es mir eben mal angesehen und finde nichts besonderes dabei, das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen dass meine Frau und Tochter auch angeln. 

LG Ole


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Mit Angel-Anni auf Tour in Hamburg*

ich würde mich bereit erklären der anni oder ihrem freund, je nach dem wer das sagen hat , die grundzüge der hundeerziehung und das stressfreie führen eines hundes an der leine ,näher zu bringen ohne das er dauernd planlos in der leine steht.oder zieht... der ame hund !


----------

